# Judging age by their teeth.



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Using some graphic magic I have transformed this goats mouth into a picture portrait of how to age a goat by its teeth. This method works until they are about 4 years old. Also keep in mind that this is a guide. Goats on very good feed and growing fast may grow the next set of teeth several months before their yearly birthday.

One year old. Has one set of permanent teeth.
[attachment=3:1s93j3dn]One Year Old.jpg[/attachment:1s93j3dn]

Two year old. Has two sets of permanent teeth.
[attachment=2:1s93j3dn]Two Year Old.jpg[/attachment:1s93j3dn]

Three year old. Has three sets sets of permanent teeth.
[attachment=1:1s93j3dn]Three Year Old.jpg[/attachment:1s93j3dn]

Four year old. Has four sets sets of permanent teeth.
[attachment=0:1s93j3dn]Four Year Old.jpg[/attachment:1s93j3dn]


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Excellent!


----------

